# PTO U-joint assembly replacement on shredder



## EZK2517 (Oct 11, 2021)

My dad has a 6ft bushhog style shredder from TSC. I was mowing with it on TYM 70 hp tractor. The PTO on it is hydrostaticly engaged. No feathering with the clutch. It just slams it on. After a few rounds of that it busted the u joint. Shear pin was fine. Damn. Anyway is it possible to just replace the end u joint assembly? I have never seen this shield shape pattern that it attaches to. Does anyone know where i could find this? Thanks.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you checked Tractor Supply? Looks like their brand and style to me........Also, when you engage the mower, idle the tractor down and you should not have this problem of it slamming...........Always engage PTO at the lowest RPMs possible......


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Any farm store(TSC, Rural King) will have the cross bearing and yoke if necessary. Looks like a Weasler tri-lob shaft. Likely a metric bearing. B.


----------



## EZK2517 (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

You are welcome.....Come back and ask questions anytime.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sure does, either Weasler or Euro Cardan, one of the 2. Far as engagement goes, idle down the engine as much as possible to avoid stalling it on engagement of the PTO and then increase the rpm to pto speed. Tractor manufacturers do that to mitigate wear on the PTO clutch plates. Bad business to slip engage any PTO clutch. Tri Lobe pto shafts are pretty much standard today because they insure the U joints are always in phase as they only go together one way.

Have the same issue with my big disc mower. I have to start it just above an idle and then increase the engine rpm to pto speed. If I engaged it at pto speed, I'd destroy the driveline from the shock load of the mower components.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kind of surprised the shredder don't have a slip clutch on it, but then it is a TSC shredder and TSC tends to sell lower tier equipment.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

There are several sizes of that style shaft;
this site has a lot of information and ways to find out exactly what size or series of shaft that you have.
Power Take Off Replacements | Domestic and Metric Series | Moog
Then any decent farm equipment or parts store can help you out.
You could even consider going with a slip clutch unit with an over running clutch to reduce the shock loading you are putting on it.
Bare-Co is also an excellent source of parts and information;
Bare Co USA - Home


----------

